# Healthy Skin



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Laney said:


> I'm afraid of using moisturizers with my acne worried it will make it worse. Am I wrong on that point or is there moisturizers for people with acne?


It's actually good to moisturise as it keeps in your skin's moisture so it doesn't need to produce tons of oil to balance out. I found washing my face with exfolaitor, dabbing it with distilled witch hazel and then moisturising (sensitive, water based and spf 15) really helped my skin.


----------



## Adrift (Apr 5, 2011)

Powder monkey said:


> I'd love to hear if anyone has some good suggestions. And good suggestions, last suggestion I got was baby oil, which I luckily decided to look into before using any.


I took a flaxseed oil supplement (500 mg/day) because I heard it helped with psoriasis; it didn't help with the psoriasis, but it did make my scalp and face much less dry and eliminated the flaky patches around the eyebrows. Try it for 2 weeks; it's inexpensive.


----------



## Elvira (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm all for home remedies  Has anyone tried them?
I heard coffee grounds are good for exfoliating and that the caffeine is good for skin. I've also heard of people making oatmeal masks. Is it supposed to be wet when you do that?

I'm only 20 but I figured I should start getting into a good routine now; my skin could definitely look better than what it does now! lol


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

^^ Can I lick your face for breakfast? XD


----------



## sleepyhead (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm really sensitive to any scents in soaps and moisturizers so I have to be really careful with what I use. I really like Kiss My Face's Pure Olive Oil soap - it's unscented and it's just Saponified Olive Oil, Water, and Sodium Chloride. In the summer I break out if I use any type of moisturizer - I can't use conditioner in my hair either because it just turns oily. I just use an equal mixture of honey and plain yogurt and use it like a mask, putting it on for 10 minutes and letting it dry and then rinsing off. I put it on when I get up before i get into the shower and right before I go to bed. It leaves my skin really soft and not too dried out.


----------



## ThatName (Nov 9, 2011)

Laney said:


> I need to get into a routine with my skin. I only wash it maybe twice a day, and that's just splashing water on it. I have acne, dark spots, and pock marks! *screams*


Cocoa butter does wonders with dark spots. I also eat a healthy diet. I would ask a nutritionist. As the saying goes, "you are what you eat."


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

- The most important thing you can do for your facial skin is to never let the sun shine on it. It doesn't -need- it, and it will only age it. Over 90 percent of signs of aging on your skin come from the sun. My cousin is an assistant to a cosmetic surgeon and he made this point to her by showing her photos of how the skin on an older persons hiney is still smooth -- because it never sees the light of day. My skin doesn't breakout anymore, so I can slather on whatever sunscreen and typically I'm ok -- but if you need to just wear a hat with a big brim, whatever works, just don't let the sun touch it.

- I already saw people mention drinking a lot of water -- yes, this is not to be underestimated.

- Antioxidants. 

- Exfoliate. 

- Keep your skin clean, free of oils and the breakouts might lessen. Neutrogena has a good facial bar, hypoallergenic and inexpensive considering how expensive a lot of these products are.

- Clinique has a good moisturizer for skin thats prone to breakouts. Its so light on the skin and doesn't hold in grease. Feels like your skin can still breathe under it. Just talk to the lady at the counter and she will know what you are asking for. Its a little more expensive -- last time I checked about 17ish bucks, but its worth it imo.


----------



## albertjr (Nov 28, 2012)

Here i am sharing some tips for beautiful skin..
1. Drink at least 5 glasses of water daily. 
2. Mix sandalwood powder, with rose water and add 2 to 3 drops of milk in it 
and apply on to your face and body. Shower after 22 minutes with warm 
water. 
3. Mix honey in water and drink, daily in the morning to keep your skin shiny 
and smooth. 
4. Warm honey and mix with cold water and apply on to face. Wash after it 
dry.


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

Promethea said:


> - The most important thing you can do for your facial skin is to never let the sun shine on it. It doesn't -need- it, and it will only age it. Over 90 percent of signs of aging on your skin come from the sun. My cousin is an assistant to a cosmetic surgeon and he made this point to her by showing her photos of how the skin on an older persons hiney is still smooth -- because it never sees the light of day. My skin doesn't breakout anymore, so I can slather on whatever sunscreen and typically I'm ok -- but if you need to just wear a hat with a big brim, whatever works, just don't let the sun touch it.
> 
> - I already saw people mention drinking a lot of water -- yes, this is not to be underestimated.


This. And it's free.
My last ex had a perfect skin because she had some sort of let's call it sun allergy for now. I always told her that if she wouldn't cool down that I would toss her into the sun (or shower). She was also very vain  
And white...If I'd stick her to a window, I could see her heartbeat.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

Don't need to scrub or apply harsh soaps/masks to your skin. Warm water and cetaphil cleanser/off-brand cetaphil is great. Moisturize after showers.

I had severe acne in my teens so I did tons of research. There's so much convoluted shit out there people buy and waste their time/money on. Keep things simple. Eat well and don't irritate your skin. Acne is an inflammatory response and is barely related to having the utmost clean skin in my experience. Obviously some people are just predisposed. 

If you take on using medication, a good topical retinoid is a good idea. I use tazorac and it's great. Retin-a/micro is also good.


----------



## fihe (Aug 30, 2012)

I take a multivitamin, and wash my face twice a day with a cleanser suitable for sensitive skin, despite not having particularly sensitive skin. I moisturize my face after washing it or else it'll get too dry, especially in the wintertime. however, at night I apply a benzoyl peroxide treatment after washing and before moisturizing. it has helped get rid of my acne.

oh yes, and I use baby oil to remove my makeup, before washing my face for the night. I hardly ever use masks or scrubs anymore, but I will every once in a while, like if I've worn heavy makeup. I also have a Clarisonic face brush that I use a few nights a week when washing my face.

I don't like having pale skin but I don't go tanning because I actually would rather be Michael Jackson white than age prematurely. I wonder if the massive amounts of tea I drink help with my skin at all.


----------



## Chascoda (Jul 12, 2012)

*teen boy looking for acne advice*

WHOOPS! I said that out loud?

I don't drink water.. at all.. honestly, I probably drink 2-4 glasses of water a day. I calculate my water intake using this formula:

daily_water = hourly_coffee ÷ 3

Tadaaaaa!


----------



## fihe (Aug 30, 2012)

Chascoda said:


> *teen boy looking for acne advice*
> 
> WHOOPS! I said that out loud?
> 
> ...


I would suggest drinking more water, and going on the acne.org regimen. ^_^


----------



## BradyNotTachy (Oct 24, 2012)

fihe said:


> I take a multivitamin, and wash my face twice a day with a cleanser suitable for sensitive skin, despite not having particularly sensitive skin. I moisturize my face after washing it or else it'll get too dry, especially in the wintertime. however, at night I apply a benzoyl peroxide treatment after washing and before moisturizing. it has helped get rid of my acne.
> 
> oh yes, and I use baby oil to remove my makeup, before washing my face for the night. I hardly ever use masks or scrubs anymore, but I will every once in a while, like if I've worn heavy makeup. I also have a Clarisonic face brush that I use a few nights a week when washing my face.
> 
> I don't like having pale skin but I don't go tanning because I actually would rather be Michael Jackson white than age prematurely. I wonder if the massive amounts of tea I drink help with my skin at all.



I'm no expert but I do recall reading that teas with antioxidants (green tea specifically) help the skin and body over all by eliminating free radicals. I'd say your tea intake could factor into your skin and over all health (and good for you tea drinker! I love teas too but don't get to drink as much as I'd like, or should!).


----------



## Quietude (Dec 1, 2012)

For dry skin I use natural oils such as olive oil, cocoanut or jojoba and it really makes my skin healthier looking.

For acne, I make sure to wash my face every day, and I try to make sure and drink enough fluids while also eating healthy and take certain minerals and vitamins which help keep down the acne problem (zinc, Vitamin C, and a Hair Skin and Nails supplement). 

That is pretty much all I do for my skin care. 


BradyNotTachy said:


> I'm no expert but I do recall reading that teas with antioxidants (green tea specifically) help the skin and body over all by eliminating free radicals. I'd say your tea intake could factor into your skin and over all health (and good for you tea drinker! I love teas too but don't get to drink as much as I'd like, or should!).


Yes, green tea is good for that!


----------

